# And we've lost another one....



## Schroedc (Apr 21, 2016)

It's been confirmed, Sounds like complications from the Flu...


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 21, 2016)

Just saw this on my lunch break. Another icon gone way to soon.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 21, 2016)

Too bad.... A year younger than me. Yikes! His music wasnt my cup of tea, but he sure was tallented.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah he was too young to die. His music was great and his female band mates were smokin' hot.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 21, 2016)

I did not see that one coming.

Edit: after a little time to think I hope his family has more respect than Hendrix' when it comes to post humous releases. I hate to admit this because I have wanted to hear his sessions with Miles Davis for a longtime. Funk as a whole is based on putting the emphasis on the one. Prince managed to be funky by taking the emphasis off the one. I can see where Miles would have loved that. He will be missed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2016)

I saw him in concert once, and worked a concert once. He was simply amazing. His stage presence was great. And holy cow could he shred the guitar, and not just noodling aimlessly like everyone does for a solo....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2016)

Too soon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 21, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## DKMD (Apr 21, 2016)

I hate that he's dead... He was a really talented musician.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC (Apr 21, 2016)

Not my favorite music, but he was among the greatest musicians and performers of our time. His performance in the rain at the Super Bowl ranks among the best. Here is a tune you might like better than his that shows off his amazing guitar skills, but you have to wait until the latter 1/3 of the song.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm fairly confident that I didn't have any of his tapes, but would certainly agree that he was simply awesome with a guitar!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2016)

He crossed all the lines. I never bought his music but I always respected him because he plowed fresh ground. It takes a man to do that. Make fun of him all you want, but he accomplished more than all of us put together.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2016)

20/20 just aired a special on him. It was interesting but obviously rushed together to get it on air. Not ground breaking info, but still interesting .

I actually have a bunch of his earlier stuff on tape and cd. He was a great artist. More so than others because he did everything himself.

I've had purple rain in my head all day....


----------



## MEB02 (May 10, 2016)

who is the guy singing with Petty, beard, sunglasses and blue hat?


----------



## justallan (May 10, 2016)

My facial recognition software says it's Jeff Lynne, but it's been wrong before.


----------



## MEB02 (May 10, 2016)

thanks let me google him and see who he is


----------



## justallan (May 10, 2016)

I guess I should add that my "Facial Recognition Software" consists of me reading the header across the top of the video, googling the names that I don't know, and making my best guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

It's Jeff Lynne for certain. All you need to do is close your eyes and think of any ELO song and you realize it's him singing. Steve Winwood sure did not get much face time though did he. Who is that young kid on the acoustic to the left of Tom Petty (our right)?

Prince is a better guitarist than I realized.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Who is that young kid on the acoustic to the left of Tom Petty .



Georges son, Dhani Harrison

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

